# Buying New Burrs



## Simp88 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have recently purchased a Nuova Simonelli MDX and the burrs look like they have been grinding spanners.

Does anyone know where the best place is to pick up a new set? Do they have to be the originals or do they make after market ones?

The MDX has 64mm flat burrs, i can attach a picture if it helps.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Stick to original's , after market not of same quality.


----------



## Simp88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Still trying to hunt out these burrs. I have found out that they are ether RH 64x38x9mm or RH 65x38x9mm and are the same as they use on the Eureka.

This is the 65mm model:

https://espresso-solutions.co.uk/eureka-grinder-burr-set-65mm/

There are 3 64mm models MAC64, MAC64ITA CP and MAC64-CP:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Eureka-Compatible-Grinder-Burrs-Pair-RH-64x38x9mm---MAC64/m-3257.aspx

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Eureka-Zenith-HS-OEM-Grinder-Burrs-Pair-RH-ø-64mm---MAC64ITA-CP/m-4974.aspx

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Eureka-OEM-Grinder-Burrs-Pair-ø-64x38x9mm---MAC64-CP/m-4973.aspx

Any view on which one i should get?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They are the same as used on the Eureka. Just be careful about getting genuine burrs, it's super difficult nowadays to be sure. If they are too cheap, most likely they are not genuine....that doesn't guarantee that expensive will be genuine though.

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Simp88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks for the advice Dave. Any idea which of the above models is correct?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think I have to leave that one down to you.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The first two are pattern parts ( NOT originals). Note the price difference.

Your choice.


----------



## Simp88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks all, very useful and good spot for the non OEM ones.

A bit more research later and the MAC64-CP model was discontinued in 2016 and not rated for high speed. Its been replaced by the MAC64ITA CP which at 64mm is the right one to go for for this model.

Hope this helps others with the same dilemma.


----------

